# HD-Texturen und neue Minimap



## Shaav (2. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob es für das aktuelle WOT Mods gibt, mit denen man detailiertere Texturen ins Spiel zaubern kann. außerdem wünsche ich mir, dass man auf der Minimal sehen kann welcher Fahrzeugtyp wohin fährt. Gibt es sowas? Ist das erlaubt?

MfG Shaav


----------



## DarkMo (3. November 2013)

meinste sowas wie hier in dem bild? hoff man erkennts, habs fix aus nem replay geschossen ^^
das wäre xvm. und hd minimap bildchen gibts auch. einfach mal nach sowas schauen. andere hd texturen einfach mal hier im wot bereich den modding sammelbecken thread suchen, da is was verlinkt. oder ganz einfach danach googlen, sollte auch treffer liefern.


----------



## Shaav (3. November 2013)

Joa, die Minimap weis zu gefallen. Ich such dann mal im Sammler. 

Danke


----------



## DarkMo (3. November 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/world-tanks/268515-workshop-xvm-mod-9.html#post5526657
hab dir mal meinen direktlink rausgesucht. also äh, den direktlinkt zu meiner letzten veröffentlichten config von... kA 8.8 oder so. hab an der minimap jedenfalls scho länger nix mehr geändert. kannst dir da also die minimap.xc rauskopieren, dann sollte die so aussehen wie aufm pic  brauchst halt xvm dazu (dazu vllt wenigstens die einleitung des startposts durchlesen).


----------

